# Jambalaya



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had to do online training for work,wife’s tdy today, so popped a cold one and started a jambalaya. Hopefully I don’t screw it up🙏


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think Trigger and Shrimp on the Blackstone tonight.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tasso going in 
And made fishs fav drink😂🍺


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Tasso going in
> And made fishs fav drink😂🍺
> 
> View attachment 1089788


Ooof. Let me send you some Jim Beam and I'll drink the BH.


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ahh, dat's my boy. yous doin gud. bon apetite. cajun or creole?
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

surprised myself turned out pretty good


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

if anyone needs some rice I have some🤣 thought i bought a 1pd bag🍺


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I buy 20 lbs bag of WalMart rice. Old dog eats chicken and rice all the time.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

exactly what i feed my cats. a 10lb bag ain't but #10 and throw in some meat, fish heads, pork fat, chicken bones boiled til the meat comes off.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

didn't notice any tomatoes so it must be cajun jambalaya.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> if anyone needs some rice I have some🤣 thought i bought a 1pd bag🍺
> View attachment 1089795
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

halo1 said:


> Tasso going in
> And made fishs fav drink😂🍺
> 
> View attachment 1089788


Where did you buy your Tasso at 🤔


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> didn't notice any tomatoes so it must be cajun jambalaya.
> jack


Had a can of rotel in it, but next time I’ll add a can of tomato paste.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bigc2013 said:


> Where did you buy your Tasso at 🤔


walmart has some quality ham on sale.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bigc2013 said:


> Where did you buy your Tasso at 🤔


Rouses in daphne


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

halo1 said:


> if anyone needs some rice I have some🤣 thought i bought a 1pd bag🍺
> View attachment 1089795


Me and your wife thinks we drink to much!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Halo please tell me that can of Ginger ale is only there for optics and you mixed it with some Jim Beam after you drank that BH neat.... Lie to me if you have to.....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Halo please tell me that can of Ginger ale is only there for optics and you mixed it with some Jim Beam after you drank that BH neat.... Lie to me if you have to.....


Lol I actually splashed some basils in the glaze in my other post on ham
i intentionally didnt put the basils bottle in the pic with the rasberry chiptole and apple jelly pic!

i didn’t want to give mrfish a heartattack!👍🤣


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Lol I actually splashed some basils in the glaze in my other post on ham
> i intentionally didnt put the basils bottle in the pic with the rasberry chiptole and apple jelly pic!
> 
> i didn’t want to give mrfish a heartattack!👍🤣


Too late. After the ginger ale, I told my doctor to send you the bill.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Too late. After the ginger ale, I told my doctor to send you the bill.


Good luck with that! Theirs a reason you don’t see prune wine on the shelves, that’s one hard berry to get any juice $ out of. Lol


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Now if he takes flattened Amazon cardboard boxes from the pallets that arrive every day from my wife’s purchases, he might be satisfied with the payment plan!


----------

